# Ultimate bass casters



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

What is everyones opinions on the quantum smoke and the new quantum exo? Not huge availibilty in australia so info Etc. is hard to find. Any others better out there under 600 bucks about  thansk all


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Jake. The Smoke looks like an awesome bit of gear but I haven't had the pleasure of using one.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

They seem really really good I thought too  Thanks for that. There is so little Australian info about quantums best reals. Thanks again.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got a Catalyst and Energy reel and an Energy 8kg rod and I'm really happy with them.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If it's for bass, I'd be looking at something lighter, for instance a Daiwa Pixy or steez.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

> If it's for bass, I'd be looking at something lighter, for instance a Daiwa Pixy or steez.


Zillions. are they any good compared to the steez and them? I just am not real keen on taking a steez out in the yak since i havent had great durability results in previous use


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got a zillion, the 50th anniversary. It's ok for heavier work, spinnerbaits, lipless cranks and larger crankbaits, but it's designed for larger lures than would typically be used on our bass. It simply can't effectively cast the lighter stuff as well as something like a steez or pixy. You might also like to consider the alphas range.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

Mate i have a Quantum smoke on a e21 carrot stix and its great. Lightest combo i've used with plenty of power. i've been using this combo for nearly a year. my other combo i take is a Daiwa HRF baitcaster on a GLoomis and the quantum smoke/carrot stix is heaps better combo.

I use it for nearly everything but most of my fishing is Jacks and barra's upto 1m+ and it stops them fine.

If you wanted to cast really really small/light lures or plastics tho I would go with a spin reel.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Is there anywhere in au you can buy a carrot stix rod? I want one but they are so expensive to ship over like 150 for rod and another 90 postage. 
Good to hear positives about the quantums as the order has been made for a quantum exo pt  can't wait to try it out .


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

I got my carrot stix from barra jacks tackle shop in Rockhampton when they were on special.

Cabelas in the US often have good deals on them and shipping isnt that much, try and get a group buy or a couple of items together.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet thanks I might see if my brother wants to buy one as well


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

I could see if bundy tackleworld could stock them


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

I could see if bundy tackleworld could stock them


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Haha I didn't think it worked my iPod came up with an Error message so I tried again


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Haha yeah


----------

